# BEST POWER FILTER FOR 55 GALLON AFRICAN CICHLIDS???



## mccannashley707 (May 6, 2014)

Hello I am new to the aquarium hobby and looking for advice. I have a *55 gallon aquarium *that I want to stock with *African Cichlids*. Maybe around 20 :fish: . I want to overstock so they wont be territorial.. What do you recommend for this aquarium between *Marineland Pengiun 350 Power **Filter* and *Aqueon Quiet Flow Power Filter 55/75*?!!? *Please* help I would Like to make a decision today. Any other advice would also be greatly appreciated thank you! :thumb:


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Highly recommend Fluval C4 HOB (2 units).

or

Aquaclear 70, again will install 2 of this.

Why not Marineland or Aqueon ? Because of the long term cost of filter cartridges.


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

One canister would probably do better than two power filters for the same cost in my opinion.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Aqueon 75 would be my choice.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Wow. I am surprised no one has recommended an AC110 (way more than needed) or even two.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

For that many mbuna in a 55G I would urge you to consider 2 Aquaclear 110s. Run 1 foam block, buy extra biomax and fill the rest of the filter basket with it. Get an extra foam block and cut prefilters for your intake tubes out of it. Keeps lots of guck out of the filter.

By the way, it isn't necessary to overstock if you get the right species. A tank of yellow labs, acei, and rusties would be so peaceful that you could stock 12-16 fish instead of 20.


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

If money is no concern aquaclear. If it is then aqueon 75. No need to buy cartridge replacements. I simply reuse the blue filter media, cut out to fit the blue screen it sits in. When I was looking AC 70 was $50, aqueon 75 was $30. Easy decision.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks billD. Not a big fan of HOBs but have owned the penguine 350. Decent hob but noised up pretty quickly. I chose filtration with the thought of getting a larger tank in the future. So&#8230;.is this your shot or are you planning on expanding.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

IMO it's worth the money to buy Aquaclear or Fluval "C" HOB filters. They're the only ones that effectively use all the available space for filter media, instead of having a big open void with a skinny little cartridge in it. You're paying a bit more for an Aquaclear or Fluval "C" than with most other HOBs, but you're also getting more out of your purchase.


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

So for a 60 dollar budget, would you go one ac 70 or two aqueon 75s? Which option would you go to achieve best filtration?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Kuromaguro said:


> So for a 60 dollar budget, would you go one ac 70 or two aqueon 75s? Which option would you go to achieve best filtration?


You can't filter a 55 gallon tank on $60. You're going to need between $100 and $180. JM2C.

If you want to keep it to $60 I suggest a few large hydrosponges and a good airpump.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

pablo111 said:


> Kuromaguro said:
> 
> 
> > So for a 60 dollar budget, would you go one ac 70 or two aqueon 75s? Which option would you go to achieve best filtration?
> ...


Not necessarily, I got both my AC 110 and my AC 70 for 70 bucks and the AC 70 was new. Just look on ebay and amazon.......


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

One Aqueon 75 is more than enough for a 55 gallon.


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

Only need one aqueon 75? But thats only 30 bucks. Guy above says need to invest at least $100.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Narwhal72 said:


> One Aqueon 75 is more than enough for a 55 gallon.


Definitely not with the stock the op wants to do. I would possibly do one AC 70 with a small stock list.


----------



## mambee (Apr 13, 2003)

If you are using sand as a substrate, you may want to consider a canister filter. Sand chews up impellers on HOBs.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

If you go with a canister then I would suggest a API Filstar XP-L


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

First of all, all of these recommendations (including my own) on filter capability are opinions and are not based on any empirical data that proves that one filter (or two) are better than another. To say it "definitely" won't work is incorrect and not based on any actual evidence.

I don't want to argue my opinion vs. anyone else's but there are some things that are definitive that we can research and see. The one thing that several people have mentioned is the cartridge cost.

If you rinse the cartridges once a week and replace them once a month (per manufacturer recommendations) you are looking at 24 cartridges a year (two 12 packs) which go for $27.90 on Amazon ($55.80 annual or $4.65 a month). If you decide to replace them more frequently (say every two weeks) then your costs would be $125.59 (2 x 12 packs + a 6 pack) per year or $10.47 per month.

If you decide to use the Aquaclear 70 carbon then you are looking at 4 x 3 packs of carbon a year or $52.56 (Amazon) or $4.38 per month. If you go with 2 Aquaclear 70's now you are at $8.76 per month. If you decide to replace the carbon every two weeks then you are looking at $9.86 per month or $19.72 every 2 weeks.

So the difference between an Aqueon cartridge and Aquaclear 70 are not that much. It would take you more than 6 years to make up the price difference between the Aqueon ($29.99 Amazon) and Aquaclear 70 ($49.99 Amazon) filters (replacing cartridge/carbon once per month).

Now you can argue that you don't have to use the carbon and then you don't incur those costs. But I would counter that you could just keep rinsing out the Aqueon cartridges and achieve the same thing or at the very least reduce the frequency of replacement.

So in terms of economics, which can be easily verified as I have done above, the Aqueon is the better choice.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Narwhal72 said:


> So in terms of economics, which can be easily verified as I have done above, the Aqueon is the better choice.


No, the Aquaclear is the cheaper option. Buy extra biomax for it and fill it up, and now you have media that'll last you years. No need to use carbon unless pulling out tanins, meds, etc.

You pay $70 for an AC110 now and an extra $10-15 for extra biomedia that's $85. The Aqueon would cost you that over a year, and you'd be filtering through pathetic floss and carbon cartridges that you throw in the trash every month and no biomedia... terrible. With the AC you get decent mech filtration and great bio filtration and after year 1 the Aquaclear is cheaper (free) to run. It's the obvious choice. Superior filtration 100% vs a cartridge filter.

I stand by my suggestion of 2 AC110s if the tank is going to be densely populated. You can get away with 2 AC70 if it is going to be lightly stocked.


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

Can you post link to where I can buy AC110 for $70?


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Kuromaguro said:


> Can you post link to where I can buy AC110 for $70?


$76 on Amazon


----------



## Kuromaguro (Feb 11, 2014)

Sweet, was like 82 last I looked. Ill be getting one of these bad boys for sure in the future. Don't think aqueon has an equivalent filter to this in gph.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't agree with your assessment Pablo but your entitled to your opinion. Of course if you need to use two Aquaclear 110's to filter that tank that's $170 a year not the $86 that the single Aqueon 75 would do.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Narwhal72 said:


> I don't agree with your assessment Pablo but your entitled to your opinion. Of course if you need to use two Aquaclear 110's to filter that tank that's $170 a year not the $86 that the single Aqueon 75 would do.


Lest we forget that a single AC110 and a single Aqueon 75 move a similar amount of water. You could filter this tank on a single AC110. But that's not enough for a heavily stocked Mbuna tank IMO. I'm suggesting twice the total water movement you are through about 20X the volume of filter media. IMO, the choice is obvious.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

It is ridiculous to say that a 55 needs two AC110s. As well the cost of the AC is a one time deal as the sponges last many years.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

I have a temperemental AC70 + sponge filter in a heavily stocked 55 gallon mbuna tank. A once a week 25% WC, water parms are excellent.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

BillD said:


> It is ridiculous to say that a 55 needs to AC110s. As well the cost of the AC is a one time deal as the sponges last many years.


It isn't ridiculous at all. 2 AC110s still have = or less media capacity to 1 2217. I have 2 AC70s on a 30 gallon and I wouldn't filter it with less. Double the tank size (almost) to 55 gal and 2 AC110s seems like a good bet. When I had a heavily stocked 55 gal Mbuna tank I was running 2 AC70s and a 2215.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Because you choose to do something in a certain way, doesn't mean it is necessary. A single AC 110 will easily filter a 55 full of mbuna. It will also filter a 65 or 75 with 25 Tropheus.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

BillD said:


> Because you choose to do something in a certain way, doesn't mean it is necessary. A single AC 110 will easily filter a 55 full of mbuna. It will also filter a 65 or 75 with 25 Tropheus.


I agree. More is not always better. :thumb:


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

BillD said:


> Because you choose to do something in a certain way, doesn't mean it is necessary. A single AC 110 will easily filter a 55 full of mbuna. It will also filter a 65 or 75 with 25 Tropheus.


That sounds like under filtering to me.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

pablo111 said:


> BillD said:
> 
> 
> > Because you choose to do something in a certain way, doesn't mean it is necessary. A single AC 110 will easily filter a 55 full of mbuna. It will also filter a 65 or 75 with 25 Tropheus.
> ...


That is an opinion you are entitled to have. However, the proof is in the doing and it works very well. I have also seen photos of a 180 filtered by one AC110, housing a colony of 8 to 10" Satanaperca. So, by all means add all the filtration you want, whether you need it or not, but don't tell people they "need" a certain amount based on your opinion. Bottom line here is that if ammonia and nitrite levels are at 0, you have adequate filtration. Adding more won't reduce those numbers. In a previous comment you stated that 2 AC 110s have less media than one Eheim 2217. How much surface area does each offer for bio filtration? I don't know that number, nor do I care, as I know that a single AC110 will filter a 75 with a colony of Tropheus. Adding extra bio media only increases it's capability.


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

smitty814 said:


> BillD said:
> 
> 
> > Because you choose to do something in a certain way, doesn't mean it is necessary. A single AC 110 will easily filter a 55 full of mbuna. It will also filter a 65 or 75 with 25 Tropheus.
> ...


Plus having a bunch of intake pipes makes for an ugly looking tank.


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

pablo111 said:


> Kuromaguro said:
> 
> 
> > So for a 60 dollar budget, would you go one ac 70 or two aqueon 75s? Which option would you go to achieve best filtration?
> ...


Not entirely true I bet you could filter a 125 gallon for less than $50 with two DIY Hamburg matten filters. All you need is some foam and a power head.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

jeffkro said:


> pablo111 said:
> 
> 
> > Kuromaguro said:
> ...


You don't even need the power head. It could be done with air lifts.


----------



## jerryvilla432 (May 12, 2014)

In my opinion you should just get a used canister filter. i have a few fluvals that have never gave me any trouble and they keep the water really clean. bought them used on craigslist. don't remember how much i got them for but you can find a good one with media included for about 50 bucks.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

jerryvilla432 said:


> In my opinion you should just get a used canister filter. i have a few fluvals that have never gave me any trouble and they keep the water really clean. bought them used on craigslist. don't remember how much i got them for but you can find a good one with media included for about 50 bucks.


Yup also a good idea. 404/05/06 would be a decent choice. Well made filters.


----------

